# Scholl or Menzerna??



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Im looking at investing in some new polish. Ive always used Sonus and fancy a change (hopefully for the better!!) Ive been looking at Scholl or Menzerna and wanted some advice please!?
My choices are as follows;

1 - Scholl - S3 Gold, S17+ and S40

2 - Menzerna - Fast Gloss FG400, Power Finish PF2300 (PO85RD 3.02), Menzerna Super Finish (PO 106 FA) or Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD.

Which option does everyone think or if there is a combo of the 2 you would reccomend im all ears! :thumb:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Neither. Try some new school SMAT polish! Much easier to work with and clean up on all paint types. You don't have to 'break them down', and just work them as much or as little as you want. The finish you get from the SMAT compounds is phenominal too, let alone the finishing polishes!

For specific examples, Try Meguiars Ultimate Compound and 205 to start with. :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about OP Polish II. It is good.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Personally never found a reason to not use Menzerna. Does exactly what I need it to do. 

Not tried SMAT though ?? Is it avb in the Uk ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

B0DSKI said:


> Personally never found a reason to not use Menzerna. Does exactly what I need it to do.
> 
> Not tried SMAT though ?? Is it avb in the Uk ?


It's not a brand but type of product, it's abrasives do not break down.

As mentioned above, Megs 205 is one


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> It's not a brand but type of product, it's abrasives do not break down
> 
> Megs 205 is one


Got ya :thumb: Thanks mate


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

SMAT is the name given to polishes which do not break down, two examples above (Optimum & Meguiars) are SMAT based whereas polishes such as Menzerna, the polish must be worked until it breaks down. Both types require slightly different techniques but both work well.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

On this point I'll differ with my friend Raven. It may simply be down to experience or Raven's much hotter working conditions but I prefer DAT polishes. I should also note that I only use a DA and mostly work on soft paints (Japanese cars).

Of those listed in the original post I've used Scholl S17+ and S40 and Menzerna SF4000 (PO106A). I've also used Menzerna PF2500 (PO203S, I have the old version) and FG500.
PF2500 and S17+ are semi-comparable. S17+ has more initial cut but breaks down faster and has shorter working times. PF2500 may finish slightly better. Either one could be used for one steps on many paints unless you are looking for a show finish.
FG500 has more cut but doesn't finish well enough for a one step IMO. From what I have heard FG400 has comparable cut but finishes much better. I haven't used S3 Gold but I have talked to people who feel that it can work as one step in some situations. I'll have to defer to those with direct experience with both FG400 and S3 Gold.
S40 is a jeweling polish with very little cut. It isn't a universal panacea but on some paints you can get amazing finishes with it. Unfortunately I haven't used SF4500 so I can't draw a comparison.
SF4000 is very nice. Not a massive amount of cut but finishes beautifully.
I also think you should throw SONAX Perfect Finish 4/6 into the mix. I just got this and don't have much experience with it yet but so far I really like it. It may mostly replace both PF2500 and SF4000 for me. PS2500 might have an bit more cut but not a huge amount while Perfect Finish 4/6 definitely has more cut than SF4000 and finishes at least as well. 
I'm also hearing very positive things about the relatively new Scholl S20 Blue which sounds like their competitor to Sonax Perfect Finish. I'll probably buy some soon (Scholl access is rather limited in the USA although that is changing).
All the above are DAT polishes.

I have used Meguiar's 105 & 205, Optimum Polish II and Optimum GPS all of which are SMAT but I haven't used them extensively. Maybe with more use I'd grow to like them better but so far I'll stick with DAT polishes. I do use Optimum Polish II and GPS AIO on some occasions and I have some Dodo Juice Supernatural Micro Prime on order.


----------



## w0rf (Jun 25, 2008)

I was happy with scholl s30+ finishing.
I personally don't like menzerna, not that you cannot reach a good results, it just awfull to work with compared to scholl. You got more work cleaning the dust each time then polishing. Haven't used others yet.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I worked with menz and megs,the last two years im with scholl,and i have to say 
its brilliant,the best polish possible!.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

One of the same company,be surprised who makes what for who these days,i'll end it there as i don't want this tread going off topic


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The-Patriot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking at investing in some new polish. Ive always used Sonus and fancy a change (hopefully for the better!!) Ive been looking at Scholl or Menzerna and wanted some advice please!?
> My choices are as follows;
> ...


Seeing as knowone has asked yet 
what car/cars will you be using the polishes on?
Will they be applied by hand/DA/rotary?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dont menz make the abrasives for most folk? 

Could be well wrong just what i have heard


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I use Menzerna on a rotary.
FG500 on an Orange HEX pad and then I have the old FF3000 on a white HEX pad (You would buy PF2500 now instead)

I have never had to use anything else, but as explained on here you should also consider your machine type and technique. I cannot and would not knock other products - I haven't used them.

Here's my results using Menzerna:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313658

HTH

Ben


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Dont menz make the abrasives for most folk?
> 
> Could be well wrong just what i have heard


Hoffmann Minerals is a large source of abrasives to a lot of companies. Menzerna is not manufacturing any abrasives.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

So is Scholl S3 Gold dust-free in use?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

RobDom said:


> So is Scholl S3 Gold dust-free in use?


I get a little bit of dust if any :thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Personally I not recommend to stick with only one manufacturer. In any company range we will find awesome, nothing special or even poor products. Some people like DAT abrasives, some SMAT... Personally for cutting stage I use FG400 (mainly with wool pads), for polishing stage Sonax Perfect Finish(aka SPF) and for finishing/jeweling stage Scholl. But best working polishes for YOU, find them itself.:thumb:
PS: sorry guys for my still bad English


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

suspal said:


> One of the same company,be surprised who makes what for who these days,i'll end it there as i don't want this tread going off topic


Spot on, both are from the same plant anyway same as Roberto


----------

